# We are the Champions



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Wales* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Now for the Grand Slam. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You were lucky...:grin:

Scotland 3 : 0 England so far....


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

15 - 9 now. Well done Scotland. Crap game compared with the Wales v Ireland match though.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

It was - but England were poor. And our pack played well.

I reckon you should win the Slam.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Just France to go. :grin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

What are you playing? Tiddlewinks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Coming from a great rugby-playing country you should know better. :grin:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/7282955.stm


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Actually, it's called Rugby Union. :grin:

Edit - The Welsh beat me again...:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did "Monty Python's" ever do a Rugby Sketch akin to "I'm A Lumberjack" ??

sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask this


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know of one like "I'm a Lumberjack" but they did several rugby sketches, such as this one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSxmFFMCCdY


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

kodi said:


> What are you playing? Tiddlewinks


it must have something to do with sheep...:grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think so too! :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't know you were Welsh John? Anyway, best of luck against the French, the only thing that will stop Wales winning the slam is Wales. I can't see France winning by 20 at the MS and I haven't seen anything to suggest that Wales will fold either. Gatland and Edwards have been a Godsend to Welsh rugby but it's not all down to them as over the past few years there have been the odd glimpse of impressive rugby but it has always been overshadowed by inconsistencies in performances and problems on and off the pitch with player power issues and poor coaching. 

Whatever happens, this is a solid foundation for Wales to build on and that can only be good for the game.

As for England...i'm gutted by what I see. We have a coach that talks a good game but hasn't got the balls to select in form players like Simpson-Daniel, Allen, Tait etc. Instead he insists of putting personal relationships with players like Balshaw and Wilkinson first. I'm a huge fan of Jonny Wilkinson but lets face it, he's not in great form at the moment and nowhere near good enough for international rugby so his place and many others in the squad should be given to the players in form.

The game against Scotland was probably one of the poorest tests I have ever seen. I know the terrible weather conditions meant a game of running rugby was impossible but it just just crap. What made it worse was that Scotland played pretty naff too. No team looked like they wanted to make the effort and score...it was just kick, catch, ruck, kick, catch, ruck for the full 80...but Scotland did do that much better than England so can't deny they deserved to win.

Kinda hope Ireland beat us at home on saturday as that would surely mean the end of Brian Ashton's regime. Feel sorry for the guy as i've always like him but he's out of his depth as a head coach at this level.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

A comprehensive summary. And yes, you are right about Wales. As long as they can keep it together on Saturday they should win. BTW, have you never noticed my sig? :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I always thought that was Irish?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

:laugh: The Irish equivalent is Tír gan teanga, tír gan anam


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

How dare you say Scotland were crap, Nick! :grin: That was our best game so far...:laugh:

The Scottish pack played well, and did what they needed to do. England were very poor though.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> How dare you say Scotland were crap, Nick! :grin: That was our best game so far...:laugh:
> 
> The Scottish pack played well, and did what they needed to do. England were very poor though.


Think you're being too generous to England Iain as we were far worse than very poor :grin: I just thought the whole match was dire from start to finish, there was no ambition from either side. The Scottish pack did ok in the loose, they went into each breakdown with much vigour and passion but there was nothing other to shout about really.

Think Chris Paterson cares more about his own record than the team though as he was only interested in the easier, kickable penalties to keep up his 100% record. As soon as there's a trickier one, Dan Parks got the nod :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - that was fine by me. I don't care who takes the kicks, just as long as they go between the posts. :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehehe yep so true Iain..it's also nice for teams to have a couple of kicking options.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

What happened there Glas? 23 - 20. You've got to admit Italy played well.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

It was a good game - Scotland had a good first half but we let them back into it - very disappointing.

England are doing well at the moment....


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*We are the Champions* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers
Triple Crown, Grand Slam and the Championship.
What a fantastic game.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, Wales deserved the victory - well done!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Wales..best team of the 6N by some distance. Very cagey game at times but considering what was at stake, that was not surprising. Two well taken tries led to a comfortable win in the end.

Well done Italy, hard luck Scotland. Was a game littered with errors but still much more entertaining than Italy V England and Scotland V England which kinda summed things up for England in those games :grin:

England did ok today though. Was a long way from being great rugby and was helped loads by Ireland being a bit crap on the day. Danny Cipriani had an excellent full debut, 100% goal kicking and some sublime kicks from hand...also, he seemed to get the backs moving with a little fluency at times and some of his passes were very deft and perfectly weighted/timed. It was also a pretty good team performance too but on the downside, the win may mean Brian Ashton stays in his job for a little longer


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Uh....

What "game" are we playing... I haven't seen it come across the NYSE ticker yet!

JC


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Rugby Union. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/7301679.stm


----------

